# Arnold Classic 2008 Amateur Competitor Schedule



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Detailed information for all Arnold Amateur Competitors: A revised schedule of events for the 2008 IFBB Arnold Amateur Bodybuilding, Fitness and Figure Championships. Please read the information thoroughly prior to your arrival her in Columbus, Ohio. Each competitor will be provided with a wrist band at the competitor check in, good for admission into the [...]

*Read More...*


----------

